# Steady rest for 12 inch Atlas



## discus (Dec 19, 2013)

Can anybody help me out with the correct part numbers for the 12 steady rest? I want to make sure I get the right one. I have seen many listed for fitting both the 10 and 12 inch lathes which seems incorrect.

Thank You
Dale


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 20, 2013)

Dale,

There were two versions of Steady Rest built for the Atlas and Craftsman 12".  The most recent, which has a hinged two-piece body, is the 6820, 6821 or Craftsman 101.20507.  The earlier one (only sold by Sears AFAIK) has a one piece body with an opening between two of the bearing posts or jaws on the operator side.  Craftsman model number 101.20506.  Atlas may have sold it under an Atlas part number between 1958 and 1962 but I have yet to come across an Atlas catalog or the Atlas manual in that date range.

Steady rests (and follow rests) that were built for the Atlas 10" will not work on the 12" regardless of what some ad might say.  They will fit the bed but the center will be an inch too low.

Robert D.


----------



## Yeti (Dec 20, 2013)

There are also aftermarket versions, like this one:
http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=atlas12


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2013)

E-Bay sellers typically list the steady rest by the part number that is cast into the main piece. Few people know the original model number or order number of the completed assembly, unless they have old catalogs.

The open type for Atlas and Atlas-made Craftsman 12" lathes has part number L3-326 cast into the lower part of the body. This open type can support work up to about 3-3/4 inches diameter maximum using the standard fingers.

The closed hinged-type for the 12" lathes will have part number 050-028 cast into the lower body, and part number 384-003 cast into the upper hinged part. This type will support work up to about 2-3/4 inches diameter. (the upper hinged part will be the same for the 10" version so watch for the number that is cast into the body of the lower section.)

I have both. I prefer to use the hinged type as it is stiffer and is easier to move on the ways with work mounted and it is easier to insert or remove stock from the lathe without mucking with the fingers, but for anything over about 2-1/2" I use the open type.

The models for the 10" lathe can be used on the 12", you will need to fashion a 1" riser block to accomodate for the difference in swing and the performance will be the same, but it would be impractical to use the 12" model on a 10" lathe. - I'm not saying it can't be done, it would be rather awkward and not recommended.


----------



## discus (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you guys this is exactly what I needed.

Cheers

Dale


----------

